
Those Irritating Verbs-as-Nouns - eplanit
https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/03/30/those-irritating-verbs-as-nouns/
======
golem14
Seems perfectly normal to make verbs into nouns. Exit. Seat. Skates. Sale.
Shop.

Some verbs stay the same, some change slightly.

But it's well established some people have much stronger sensitivities,
language wise.

;)

